# AMT 1957 Ford Fairlane



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

1957 Ford Fairlane model that I helped my friend Billy do for his dad, Billy Joe Wolfe for his 70th birthday around 15 years ago.










Using old B&W photos we were able to even recreate the original license plate.










The real car had custom headlight surrounds and rear view mirrors,



















The hard part was matching that two tone blue on blue paint. Using paint chip imahes we found online and Billy's memory I spent nearly a week and mixed what seemed like a quart of paint before we finally hit on the right shades of blue.











Also added custom made fender skirts










and custom tailpipe extensions that were on the real car










Painted the tiny emblems with a toothpick, that took time and patience.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Good work. 

The 1957 Ford gets overlooked because of the 1955-57 Chevy, but I think it's a nice design.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of stock cars but that is a beauty, great job. I do have a '64 GTO and 3 or 4 other stock cars myself that I hope to do someday.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey,
I hear AMT is bringing out some more 1/32 scale model kits...
anyone got any Info/Links on AMT Models???
TY

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> hey,
> I hear AMT is bringing out some more 1/32 scale model kits...
> anyone got any Info/Links on AMT Models???
> TY
> ...


Round 2 owns AMT, so you should check their website.


----------

